# adjusting belts on sc252



## shooterschafer (Mar 30, 2012)

I just bought a vermeer sc252 , I think the belts need a little more tension. It gets some squeal going on when a heavier load is applied. I never considered myself a mechanic so I thought I would ask to tension the belts are the tensioning bolts located on top just behind bearings , the square head bolt ? It seems like thats the right one but I thought I had better ask someone who has done this before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sticknstring (Apr 2, 2012)

shooterschafer said:


> I just bought a vermeer sc252 , I think the belts need a little more tension. It gets some squeal going on when a heavier load is applied. I never considered myself a mechanic so I thought I would ask to tension the belts are the tensioning bolts located on top just behind bearings , the square head bolt ? It seems like thats the right one but I thought I had better ask someone who has done this before. Thanks in advance.



Yes, the square headed bolts are the adjusters for the cutter head belt. If you tighten them, by moving the jack shaft rearwards, you will in turn loosen the jack shaft belts going to the motor. You'll then need to tighten the jack shaft belts by moving the motor rearwards. It has the same type of adjustments. Loosen the bolts holding the motor down, and move the motor back with the adjusters.

Word of caution. If you over tighten the belts you will burn up your bearings. If you over tighten the jack shaft belts you will ruin the crank bearings on your motor. A manual would be a good start for you. Should be able to get one from Vermeer, possibly find one on line? There is a special tool that comes with the machine for checking the cutter head belt tension. Check under the hood in the tool tray.


----------



## shooterschafer (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply ! I ordered a manuel from vermeer the other day , the manuel that is with it doesnt caontain any info on belt tightening. Thanks again!


----------



## lone wolf (May 6, 2012)

Also you need to put a straight edge on both pulleys to make sure they are in parallel or you will wear the belt out fast. Just don't make the belt to damn tight
You need to loosen the motor mounts and the hyd pump so those two belts dont get stretched as you adjust the cutting wheel belt first then do the smaller belts.


----------

